# 2015 IRC Section 312.2.1



## KZQuixote (Jun 13, 2019)

This section says "the top of the sill". I believe this to mean the bottom of the opening but I'm having a hard time convincing an inspector that it doesn't mean the top of the stool (interior trim). Do any of you have a supportable opinion?
Thanks
Bill


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 13, 2019)

Surprise, it's the outside trim:

https://www.simonton.com/blog/world-window-sill/


----------



## KZQuixote (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks Rick,
I'm pretty sure that whomever composed the language for Sec 312.2.1 didn't intend an inspector to have to measure over an inside stool to find the height of the top of the sloping sill. Additionally, not all window types have a sloping sill at all.
I don't have a commentary to review, wish I did.
Bill


----------



## fatboy (Jun 13, 2019)

There were several proposal at the Committee Action Hearings in April that will clean up the language, less confusing.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 13, 2019)

But the code does not say window sill, it just says *sill.
sill
/sil/
Learn to pronounce
noun

a shelf or slab of stone, wood, or metal at the foot of a window or doorway.
a strong horizontal member at the base of any structure, e.g., in the frame of a motor or rail vehicle.
GEOLOGY
a tabular sheet of igneous rock intruded between and parallel with the existing strata.

*


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jun 14, 2019)

Few people outside the construction industry know the difference between a sill and stool.  They think a stool is something you sit or stand on, or something you pass.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 14, 2019)

Looks like the code is worrying about the height of the  "sill" rather than the window opening. So if the sill is to low just put it above the window or just have drywall and don't put a sill in.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Aug 15, 2019)

The 2015 IBC is much clearer:  It is measured from floor to the opening.

*1030.3* *Maximum height from floor*. Emergency escape and
rescue openings shall have the bottom of the clear opening
not greater than 44 inches (1118 mm) measured from the
floor.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 15, 2019)

Calling it an opening clears it up I bet!


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 16, 2019)

Odd that the IRC and the IBC are different with this.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 16, 2019)

At what point can a human being pass their body through for emergency escape?  That is your answer.  Sometimes people stare too long at the words.
As Fatboy stated, this will be fixed in 2021 to help everyone understand that a human cannot pass through a physical object.


----------

